# Siegfried Freytag



## piet (Dec 7, 2009)

Siegfried Freytag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW, that's pretty interesting!


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2009)

8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 8, 2009)

Dang.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Totalbadass!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2009)

Would like to complete this picture regarding Freytag's Bf109F with 57 victories on the rudder....no full pics that I know of....don't know if he flew White 1 or not....certainly flew an early G, White 2 at a later date, though.


----------



## javlin (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny ended up in Indochina?? A lot of German ex-military ended up down there fighting for the French.There was a book written about this involving a group of only SS men who were totally badass and feared by the Viet's for there ruthlessness.I always get the title of the book incorrect but for some reason I recall they were labeled the Death Brigade.The book is listed as fiction but a good % of the FFL was German??

here we go Devils Guard by George Elford


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 6, 2010)

I am trying to research Freytag myself for a collection of aircraft concerned with Malta. Could someone please share some of their refrence sources. I am having trouble finding articles and books with the pictures of Freytag that I keep hearing refrenced.

Also, thanks to Wayne for sharing the profile you made. You mentioned a 109G that he flew that was marked white 2. Would this had been during his time around Malta or did the 109Gs arrive at JG77 later than that? I know that I./JG77 Gruppenkommandeur Heinz Bar flew an 109F during this same period... or at least that is how the books portray his aircraft. 

Lastly, as a general question, if I put white "1" on Freytag's Malta 109 would I be close to the mark? As Staffelkapitän of 1./JG77 white "1" should be correct according to the research I have done on Luftwaffe unit markings, but this was not always adheared to very strictly as seen in photos and profiles.

Thanks for the help!

Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2010)

Glenn Sprouse said:


> I am trying to research Freytag myself for a collection of aircraft concerned with Malta. Could someone please share some of their refrence sources. I am having trouble finding articles and books with the pictures of Freytag that I keep hearing refrenced.
> 
> Also, thanks to Wayne for sharing the profile you made. You mentioned a 109G that he flew that was marked white 2. Would this had been during his time around Malta or did the 109Gs arrive at JG77 later than that? I know that I./JG77 Gruppenkommandeur Heinz Bar flew an 109F during this same period... or at least that is how the books portray his aircraft.
> 
> ...



Will check further...

here is White 2, with Freytag at the controls...it is a G series most likely a G-2 and flown in the MTO, White 1 'should' be correct, but this is not always the case.

Source unknown, provided to me by a friend.


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Wayne!

Thanks for sharing the photo you have with me. This gives me a good idea what to be looking for.

I am working on a couple of simple profiles that I want to post to give everyone an idea of what I am thinking of for markings for Freytag's 109 on Malta. I will also include the 109G White 2 just to hash over the general ideas. I want to get imput form those who know more about Freytag than I do.

On another note, the emblem seen on the cowl in the picture of White 2 was for 1./JG77 or for another unit? I know I Gruppe JG77 went through some changes during the time around Malta, but the research I found only got me more confused. 

Again, thanks for the help.

Glenn


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone:

Here is the first of the two profiles. I did the 109G-2 "White 2" first since Wayne was kind enough to share his photo of Freytag. The cammo and the tail markings are guesswork. I did the tail markings guessing that JG77 didn't recieve the 109G-2 until late in the Malta campaign, or even after it and I adjusted his kill number in the wreath to represent what his score would have been in the fall of 1942. The cammo is the standard RLM 74/75/76 but could have been overpainted with tropical colors or even Italian paint as was done on a few machines.

Please give me feedback, especially those of you who know more about this subject that I do. Thanks!


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 15, 2010)

interesting character - IIRC he featured in Steinhoff's book 'The Straits of Messina' - under another name. He's the one that was stuck on 99 vics and drank very heavily..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

Glenn Sprouse said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> Here is the first of the two profiles. I did the 109G-2 "White 2" first since Wayne was kind enough to share his photo of Freytag. The cammo and the tail markings are guesswork. I did the tail markings guessing that JG77 didn't recieve the 109G-2 until late in the Malta campaign, or even after it and I adjusted his kill number in the wreath to represent what his score would have been in the fall of 1942. The cammo is the standard RLM 74/75/76 but could have been overpainted with tropical colors or even Italian paint as was done on a few machines.
> 
> Please give me feedback, especially those of you who know more about this subject that I do. Thanks!



One source I have indicates I/JG77 received their G-2's in late September 42, at this time freytag's tally was 70 victories, his 71st victory was on 4th Oct 42.

Keep the wreath as I showed it with 40 and add additional kill bars to when you want to represent, Freytag did not receive further awards that would alter the 40 in the wreath during the rest of 1942.
The fuselage cross should be larger also.

Here is a shot of Fretags rudder from an Ebay auction some time ago...can't explain why it is detached from his aircraft....other than he may have taken possession of another 109F and the rudder was transferred. 57th Victory was 10th July, 58 wasn't until the 21st July, so another aircraft is a possibility during the period between these victories....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm no expert where JG77 is concerned, but shouldn't there be an "Ace of Hearts" emblem on the profile?

Any clues why he had the British Isles as his personal emblem?


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the imput Wayne. So, If I understand you correctly, I can depict Freytag's Malta aircraft he used after September as the G-2 I have depicted here with the changes to the markings that you mentioned and I would be pretty close to the mark or should the rudder have "70" in the wreath on his G-2 since it was a new aircraft? I was guessing at "75" but a second look at his victory list confirms what you said. Thanks for pointing that out, I would have missed it otherwise. Maybe the time between victory 70, which was on 8/13/42 and victory 71 on 10/4/42 accounts for the transition time between the 109F to the 109G-2. Just speculating though.

Also thanks for the other picture. It is interesting that the picture was taken with the rudder detached from the aircraft. It does seem to indicate that he was transferring it to another aircraft.

To answer Maximowitz's question, I./JG77 was detached from the rest of the Geschwader and for a period of time operated seprately from the rest of JG77. The symbol they used at that time was the "L" with England superimposed which belonged to LG1 (I hope I'm getting this unit right). I./JG77 went to the standard "Ace of Hearts" in 1943 when they were reassigned yet again. I'm not sure exactly when this was but I know they did not use the "Ace of Hearts" during their time around Malta in 1942 but it did reappear when they were in the Medeterranian in 1943. I have been searching fo copies of Dr. Prien's book on JG77 in hopes that it will help me understand what exactly was going on with this unit but so far no luck.

Again, thanks for all of the help. I'll correct White 2 and repost it and I'll get the 109F done soon as well.

Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes after Sept 42 most likely a G-2.

40 in the Wreath, this does not change with victory tally...it would only change with an award....as he already had the Knight's Cross the next award would be the Oak Leaves, which he did not receive.
How long he continued to record his victories on the rudder is anyone's guess as there are no further pics of his rudder tally....likely he continued to add white bars to his rudder, But it would still be 40 within the wreath.

Yes the LG 1 marking was used but did not appear on all aircraft.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 17, 2010)

Glenn Sprouse said:


> To answer Maximowitz's question, I./JG77 was detached from the rest of the Geschwader and for a period of time operated seprately from the rest of JG77. The symbol they used at that time was the "L" with England superimposed which belonged to LG1 (I hope I'm getting this unit right). I./JG77 went to the standard "Ace of Hearts" in 1943 when they were reassigned yet again. I'm not sure exactly when this was but I know they did not use the "Ace of Hearts" during their time around Malta in 1942 but it did reappear when they were in the Medeterranian in 1943. I have been searching for copies of Dr. Prien's book on JG77 in hopes that it will help me understand what exactly was going on with this unit but so far no luck.



Many thanks for the clarification Glenn, most kind. I might be able to contact Dr Prien with regard to this thread, he frequents a forum I am a member of. Perhaps I could get you in touch with him?


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 18, 2010)

> 40 in the Wreath, this does not change with victory tally...it would only change with an award....as he already had the Knight's Cross the next award would be the Oak Leaves, which he did not receive.
> How long he continued to record his victories on the rudder is anyone's guess as there are no further pics of his rudder tally....likely he continued to add white bars to his rudder, But it would still be 40 within the wreath.



Thanks for that information Wayne, I will change the rudder accordingly. I'm thinking now that I will go with the G-2 since that seems to be the most likley airplane he flew in his later time on Malta.



> I might be able to contact Dr Prien with regard to this thread, he frequents a forum I am a member of. Perhaps I could get you in touch with him?



Hey Maximowitz, that would be awesome! I would love to hear from him and get his imput into this subject.

Thanks for all of the imput everyone!!!!

Glenn


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is a updated image with the information provided by Wayne. I haven't changed the cross size yet and I just realized that I didn't put crosses under the wings, but I did update the rudder so you'll have to use your imagination on the rest. 

Let me know what you guys think, and thanks for the imput!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2010)

Love how you guys do this stuff! looks great!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2010)

Not too bad at all Glenn, one additional change to the badge, info provided to me was the 'L' badge is more likely yellow edged in Black, with the 'England' portion in Green....will find that detail for you....


----------



## siggi (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi to everybody. I'm new on the forum, but very happy to see a thread about Mr Freytag!
I'd add some remarks, and hope for corrections if I'm wrong!

Mr Freytag is supposed to have scored 55 victories when he became staffelkapitan of the 1/JG 77 in july 42. He obtained the knight's cross in the same month. If this rudder marks 57 victories, at least two of them should depict english markings, don't you think? Because he only had one victory when he went to Russia, so it would have been included in the "40" mark. Then, add 15 russian marks, and 2 english marks...

I wonder if this rudder (on the pic) is a usable one..;It seems to me it's a used rudder, I'm not sure it could have been used once more on an aircraft. I know Mr freytag was shot down near the Valletta harbour, maybe it's the rudder of its aircraft? maybe it's not the rudder of one of its aircraft at all...?

As for the symbol (the letter "L" with the british map), it seems to me it's the emblem of the 1st gruppe, and the emblem of the 1st staffel was a small "legion kondor" emblem... Is there any chance to be sure of the pic given by Wayne is about Mr Freytag?

The profile given by Glenn is amazing. As for the camo, I guess it was RLM 74/75/76 as it was for Heinz Bar at the same times, with yellow on the lower cowling.

You're right FalkeEinz, Mr Freytag is even the character of a book! Freiberg, in Steinhoff's book, is likely to be Freytag, as Steinhoff changed quite all names. But this Freiberg is shot down by spitfires in the book, when Mr freytag was shot two days later by P38. As for drinking, a lot of german pilots drank a lot, especially in those difficult times...But Mr freytag was for sure a "party guy", he was well known for his ability to party! At the same period, Muchenberg was killed, and Bar was sent home for nervous breakdown (or "cowardice", as the fat chief of Luftwaffe said). Mr Freytag for sure was shot down and wounded in july 1943, and didn't come back into action before april 1944...9 or 10 months without flying is a long time, especially in those times when good pilots were badly needed...Tough times for the luftwaffe...


----------



## siggi (Apr 23, 2010)

And I forgot about asking if somebody still has a copy of "fighters over Tunisia", of Christopher F. Shores and Hans Ring. There is a pic of Mr Freytag in this book, maybe with stab II/JG77 aircraft in Tunisia...I have lost my own copy, and understood there is no more available...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Siggi

Freytag had 57 victories when he became Staffel Kapitan of 1/JG77, his 57th on 23/6/42 while still on the russian front with 6/JG77, soon afterI/JG77 was transferred to the MTO.

Victories 41 through 57 were all scored on the russian front, all being russian victories as shown by the red stars above the white victory bars.
His 58th and 59th were Spitfires on 10th July so from this point on British roundels would appear above the bars, in fact through to his 78th victory on 17th Oct all were Spitfires with 1 exception, 67 a Hurricane on 12th August.
The Rudder most definitely belongs to Freytag, the 'L' is the Gruppe emblem, not carried on all aircraft and yes the Legion Condor 'X' in a circle was for the 1st Staffel...also not carried on all aircraft.

The rudder pic was taken in the Med theatre, why it is detached from his aircraft is unknown and speculated on in above post.


----------



## siggi (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Wayne for those corrections and answer!
I had no data for those last victories in june 42, I have only the 53rd...
And since the 2 spitfires he claimed before July the 10th weren't confirmed, it confirms your numbers!

I noticed you're from Adelaide, very nice place! i'm surfing a bit (I surfed more, when I was younger...) and Australia is a really cool, but very big place! I mean, the 0.01% of australia I saw!

I noticed some of you are able to consult the Prien's book. Maybe you're able to know if Mr Freytag began the war in Poland in 39 as a NCO, or if he began in Norway in summer 40 as a leutnant...

As for the red heart emblem, Wayne will surely confirm (or not!) that it was used by JG 77 only in late 43 or early 44 as a tribute to Munchenberg who was KIA in North Africa in 43.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

siggi said:


> Thanks Wayne for those corrections and answer!
> I had no data for those last victories in june 42, I have only the 53rd...
> And since the 2 spitfires he claimed before July the 10th weren't confirmed, it confirms your numbers!
> 
> ...



No problem!
Yeah I'm happy to live here, especially in Adelaide!
Not sure where he started...his first victory was in Norway.
Yes the New emblem was a tribute to Muncheberg.


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 24, 2010)

Greetings everyone, and welcome Siggi:

Thanks for the comments everyone! All the information going back and forth is a great help.

Also, thanks for the compliments Siggi and everyone else who commented on the profile. I made it by simply coloring a public domain side view drawing with a program called Paint Shop Pro. It is a 74/75/76 cammo that I got the RBG numbers from one of the many discussion sites on Luftwaffe cammo. I just clicked and filled in the appropriate colors with a little airbrush work. I actually didn't think it would turn out that good. The numbers and the cross are actually from a German Aircraft lettering font that I downloaded. The fonts even included the cross, but not a cross that I could place under the wing, which is why there is none in my profile. She schwasticka is done by hand, which is why it might be a little out of proportion if you look closely. Again, thanks for the compliments.

Hey Wayne! I have never seen the LG1 logo in yellow and green before. That sounds interesting. The logo I used was based on all the decals of the LG1 badge that I have in my posession, and they are all in white and red. The decals shouldn't be too hard to change though.

Again, thanks for the imput everyone!

Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Glenn,

have attached a PDF with the revised emblem (provided to me which I think came from one of the JG 77 unit histories) and 2 more images of Bf109F's with the emblem, while I can't confirm the Red to Green for the England part of the emblem...if you look closely at the Fuel triangles on both 109's...they are Yellow edged in white...the 'L' matches the tonal value of the Yellow rather than White.....so that I believe, so the Green could well be correct too!


----------



## siggi (Apr 26, 2010)

Another great prfile, though...? i'll take it, and look for some 109G model in 1/48 to try it!

It seems that Siegfried Freytag was shot down on July the 27th 1942 over Malta, and the story said he was rescued by a Do24 close to the Valetta harbor, under the nose of english rescue boats...This same 07/27, it seems that Georges Screwball Beurling was on a rampage against italian and german aircraft. Could it be Beurling the pilot who shot Mr Freytag down that particular day? A battle of great fighter pilot it would have been, when you know that Beurling already shot two great italian pilots, and even Preu, a very good german fighter pilot himself...


----------



## siggi (Apr 28, 2010)

Dear Wayne

I must admit I still have a problem with the rudder, and the tally of Freytag at the end of his russian campaign...

A lot of sources (including yourself, and you convinced me) said that Freytag had 57 victories at the time. One of this victory is supposed to have been scored in Norway against a RAF plane, so I guess it explains one of the cocard on the rudder. A lot of sources I'm talking about are saying that all those victories were scored in Russia...
But some of those very sources are saying that Freytag had only 49 confirmed victories when he was awarded the knight's cross, 03/07/1942...
So how come this rudder could show the knight's cross with 57 victories, but only russian victories ...I guess it should have been 49 victories to be shown...
Were those 57 victories really confirmed at the beginning of July? Or was it usual to depict even un-confirmed victories...?
Sorry to bother you with "amateur" questions...


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Apr 30, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Hi Glenn,
> 
> have attached a PDF with the revised emblem (provided to me which I think came from one of the JG 77 unit histories) and 2 more images of Bf109F's with the emblem, while I can't confirm the Red to Green for the England part of the emblem...if you look closely at the Fuel triangles on both 109's...they are Yellow edged in white...the 'L' matches the tonal value of the Yellow rather than White.....so that I believe, so the Green could well be correct too!




Thanks for the info Wayne. It will not be too hard to change the colors on the decal so I'll go with the yellow and green.



> It seems that Siegfried Freytag was shot down on July the 27th 1942 over Malta, and the story said he was rescued by a Do24 close to the Valetta harbor, under the nose of english rescue boats...This same 07/27, it seems that Georges Screwball Beurling was on a rampage against italian and german aircraft. Could it be Beurling the pilot who shot Mr Freytag down that particular day? A battle of great fighter pilot it would have been, when you know that Beurling already shot two great italian pilots, and even Preu, a very good german fighter pilot himself...



Hey Siggi, that is interesting... One would have to look at Beurling's claims for the period and see if he was up on the same day as Freytag, if he made a claim for that day and that period of time, and if the claim was a Me.109. I'll have to look around at my research and see if it is possible. However, I'm sure someone has already done that somewhere, but I'll still give it a look.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2010)

Have some more info for ya Siggi.....one problem...left it at work! so will post up answers to your recent questions on Monday.

Scratch the 1 victory in Norway!


----------



## siggi (May 3, 2010)

Yes, it could be great to find out, but trouble is we are not sure of the exact days, as usual...
It could have been the 25, the 26 for Freytag...Or another pilot, since we do not have the names, only the type of aircraft, and geographical indications aren't that clear ("off Comiso"...). We do have BTW the exact dates for Beurling.
As faith had it, it seems Siegfried Freytag shot down a spit in sept 44, flown by Mc Leod, who was another "star of Malta" in 42...They met once again two years later, above northern Europe this time...

@Wayne

Wow, can't wait for your news!


----------



## siggi (May 3, 2010)

thanks to friends reading my posts, it's fate, not faith...
I'm gonna take some more lessons....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2010)

siggi said:


> Dear Wayne
> I must admit I still have a problem with the rudder, and the tally of Freytag at the end of his russian campaign...
> A lot of sources (including yourself, and you convinced me) said that Freytag had 57 victories at the time. One of this victory is supposed to have been scored in Norway against a RAF plane, so I guess it explains one of the cocard on the rudder. A lot of sources I'm talking about are saying that all those victories were scored in Russia...
> But some of those very sources are saying that Freytag had only 49 confirmed victories when he was awarded the knight's cross, 03/07/1942...
> ...



There may well be errors or inconsistencies in the victory tally, we can only go by the information at hand, the primary evidence is a Rudder marked with his tally at the time of his promotion to Staffel Kapitan of 1/JG77 and transfer to the MTO. 
The Rudder photo was definitely taken in the MTO, as you can see the style of blast shelter wall in the background, there are other pics that show this type of vertical planking that confirm the theatre.
Freytag’s first victory is listed as occurring in Norway against an RAF opponent in one source, I have a portion of the JG77 Victory list from the Prien JG77 series which indicates Freytag’s first victory was scored on 13th July 1941, identified as a Mig 3. 
I don’t have a complete listing of his victory tally and not all aircraft are identified in the listing only a date on which the victory occurred.
With a ‘40’ appearing in the wreath this would be when the Knight’s Cross was awarded or put forward, it may well have been confirmed when he then had 49..?, one source quotes he received the Knight’s Cross at 57 victories. This could be true too that he actually received the award after 57.
You must remember that a process would be followed, that is nomination for the Knight’s Cross signed off by the Gruppen Kommandeur, then the Kommodore and forwarded to the appropriate department in Germany for confirmation, then reviewed, confirmed and rubber stamped. This process could take days, weeks and even months!
The pilot in question of course continuing in combat until such time as the award goes through the system and finally awarded to the pilot, either in a simple ceremony on base or called to Germany to receive the award. 

The wreath artwork can be seen on 4 different Bf109F-4 ‘Experten’ aircraft of JG77 Heinz Bar (100), Gordon Gollob (100), Freidrich Geisshardt (80) and Siegfried Freytag (40) the style of each is almost identical, indicating that the same artist was most likely responsible for each of them. 
The Eagle at the top of each wreath clutches lightening bolts which have small national insignia of the nationalities of the victims included in the total up to the point at which the Knight’s Cross was awarded, then victory bars are recorded beneath the wreath for further victories scored after the award.
Now this is where an anomally exists, the Prien list shows ALL 57 victories as being on the Russian front and therefore likely to be entirely Russian aircraft, SO the Artwork must be in a standard format for each of the aircraft possibly a stencil was made up for the basic outline and then filled in?...or the artist simply made each the same but with different totals, 100,80 and 40 and wasn't aware of the actual nationalities of each pilots tally?
A similar process, as above for awards, was followed for victory confirmation, written report with details and witness(s)
forwarded through the Staffel Kapitan, Gruppe Kommandeur and Kommodore to the Abbschuss Commission for verification, this also took time.
However it would be fairly certain that victory markings were applied to aircraft before final confirmation of acceptance was received, so it is possible that some are ‘claimed’ but not yet confirmed. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## siggi (May 3, 2010)

Of course it helps!

I'm sure Jochen Prien's books are the most credible source, I'm trying to find used issues in order to buy them. 

This victory in Norway was supposed to be a Hudson, the T9377 of the 233rd RAF sqdn, missing october the 31st, 1940. "10 miles west of Ogne the 1600 ton German merchant vessel ILSE L.M. RUSS with minesweeper M.1103 was unsuccessfully attacked by fifteen bombs from three Hudsons. M.1103 claimed one Hudson shot down- also fighters from II/J.G. 77 claimed one Hudson shot down."
Some sources said Freytag claimed the Hudson, even though there is no clear evidence. But the course of action related clearly shows that the claim, if existing, could have been unsuccessfull!
Prien's book could be valuable to seek when exactly Freytag began his carrer, in Poland, as an NCO in september 39, in Norway in summer 1940 or in the Balkans in spring 41, as a leutnant...

It seems that even the Prien's sources aren't complete between july 41 and july 42, so I guess we'll never really know about Siegfried Freytag tally...

You are right for all this rudder's story, it could have been Freytag aircraft's rudder after all...
As I said, it will be great on a BF109G model, I'll show you the result!

Thanks again!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (May 7, 2010)

Good Afternoon everyone:

Thanks for all of the discussion about this topic. I have learned alot about Freytag and Luftwaffe victory markings in general from these posts!

I have another variation of White 2 that includes the LG1 marking color changes that Wayne pointed out. It also includes the cross under the wings that I failed to put on in my previous two profiles. No other real changes. I was thinking about putting a spiral on the spinner for the model but I couldn't get it to look quite right on the profile. As usual, please give feedback/corrections.






Again, thanks for all of the help!

Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Looks pretty good Glenn, a logical "version" based on the info at hand....doubt there would have been a spiral at this stage, especially in the MTO.


----------



## FalkeEins (May 10, 2010)

I've got Prien's book open in front of me (Geschichte des Jagdgeschwaders 77 Teil 3 1942-43)
two pics on P.1275 of Freytag in the cockpit of 'weisse 2' in October 1942 following a sortie against Malta as posted by Wayne earlier - very dark though, can't see much detail. However according to Prien's caption this aircraft wore a " dunkelgrün mottle over sandbraun  as was the practise in I./JG 77 during this period " - this is not supposition on Prien's part - in his caption he says its ' deutlich sichtbar' - ie clearly visible and I think in the Freytag pic you can see a large patch of green mottle around the emblem just in front of the cockpit..
So Freytag's 'weisse 2' should look something like the 'colourised' jacket illustration here - a G-2 Trop in the markings of the Adjutant dated October 1942 - note 'weisse 4' behind the 109 in the foreground - this in-flight shot is also reproduced in b/w on P1265 of the book. Other than that there's not much on Freytag in the early chapters of the book that I've actually read - aside from the rudder photo already posted here..

any chance of 'up-dating' your profile Glenn and letting me post it on my blog ? 

cheers
Neil


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2010)

mmm....that's certainly quite logical there are other early G's that most definitely are in the 79/80 camo, wish the shot of white 2 was of better quality......not that I doubt the words of Mr. Prien!


----------



## siggi (May 10, 2010)

FalkeEins, I just visited your blog, what a great job! Beau boulot (as they say in Air France!)
i thought I'd give you pics of some models, but seeing yours I understand i'd better work a little more before!

Unfortunately, not that much pics of Freytag and his aircraft. I know another pic, in "fighters over tunisia" of Christopher Shores, but I don't remember if the aircraft is visible.
I'd agree with Wane about the spiral.

Some people told me that stories like, the first victory of Freytag in Norway, the Athens escape or the bail out in Valletta harbor were first hand accounts by mr Freytag in person...Why not, even if nothing can really confirm those stories...It seems also that his soldbuch is still somewhere, but I don't now where...Could have been valuable in some points...

i didn't thought about that type of camo for JG77 in Sicily in 42! I learned everyday!


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (May 11, 2010)

Hello Neil and thanks for the information from Dr. Prien's book. I have no problem redoing the profile. I'll have to start from scratch so it may take me a few days. Actually, I was hoping to do an aircraft based in Malta with the 78/79/80 cammo on it. I had markings decals for Maltzhan's aircraft and one of his 109Fs was depicted in a tropical scheme, but the instructions actually suggested that they used the local Italian Light Sand and Green instead of German supplied RLM colors. This seems interesting but there was no information if the aircraft depicted was still in Malta or if it had just transferred to North Africa, since JG53 did that around the of the markings that are depicted. No exact date was supplied with the markings, just mid 1942, but since Freytag's White 2 was in desert scheme, I don't have to worry about that version of Maltzhan's 109F.

I'll get to work on the new scheme right away. Just a couple of questions. Would Freytag's White 2 have had the yellow under the nose that is depicted on the cover of Dr. Prien's book, or would it have been left the underside color like Heinz Bar's was? Also, would the spinner have had a white segment in it like the aircraft on the cover? Thanks.

Again, thanks for the imput everyone. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (May 19, 2010)

Greetings everyone!

I have finally finished the profile of Freytag's White 2 with the information provided by Neil from Dr. Prien's JG77 book. I actually did two profiles to cover a couple of variations in the cammo applied to JG77's 109G-2's that I have seen photos or profiles of.

Here is the first one which is influenced by the cover photo of Dr. Prien's book provided by Neil earlier in this thread.






This is a second one that shows another variation of the scheme worn by tropical 109G-2s of the same period. I left out the yellow under the cowling since it seems that that was not carried by all of the aircraft in the unit, but this coud easily be added into the profile if it is more accurate.





I personally prefer the second one with the partial extension of the upper colors on the fuselage. The only reason I have for this is personal prefrence, not accuracy. If the full coverage of the color like in the upper profile is more accurate that is what I will go with.

I also need more information on what the upper cammo on the wings would have looked like. I have seen both random "sploches" of green over the tan just like on the fuselage and I have also seen a pattern that was meant to mirror the regualr pattern used on the upper wings of grey colored 109s. The base tan is covered by a green in a "splinter" pattern very similar to standard factory cammo. If anyone has any more information on this please let me know and I will include an upper profile with the pattern as well.

Again, thanks for all of the help.

Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2010)

Nice work Glenn!

hard to know exactly which is more accurate...in the Jagdwaffe series there are a few very different desert Green/Brown camo styles attributed to JG 77 aircraft...and the wings....well thats another series of guess work entirely!


----------



## siggi (May 20, 2010)

Great work Glenn!
Great to see S Freytag's aircraft "for real" at last, since I never saw any pic of them!
I too prefer the second one, even though it's only a question of taste, I guess, until we find more accurate information!
I read the yellow undernose was an identification mark for german flak, I don't know if the scheme was abandoned in one move or gradually depending on units...

great job for sure, thanks!


----------



## swan8706 (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks to Wayne for sharing the profile you made. You mentioned a 109G that he flew that was marked white 2.


----------



## siggi (Oct 13, 2010)

I found some confirmations about Freytag's tally:
1st official victory: third week of July 1941, a Mig 3, same for his second one. At the end of July, had 5 victories, with three I16 to add. Ace in two weeks, after two years in the Luftwaffe!
20 victories in October, 26 victories in November. 35 in april 1942, 40 in May, and 50 in June.
57 victories when he arrived in Sicily, in the beginning of July 1942.
Had a G2 in Sicily, and in africa after that, beginning in the end of october 1942. Still had a G2 when he landed wheels up in Tunisia in april 1943.
he could have flown a Macchi as a test when JG 77 tried them in 44 in Italy...
Could have flown a Me 262 in april 1945 with JG7, but I have no confirmation (pic, document...)
best regards


----------



## Kongo Otto (May 15, 2011)

piet said:


> Siegfried Freytag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 8)



Here is a picture from Siegfried Freytag during his time at la Legion.


----------



## Glenn Sprouse (Aug 18, 2019)

It has been years since I have worked on this project as life tends to intervene in many ways. However I was revisiting it today and discovered that a set of decals has been printed by Peddinghaus Decals and they are using one of my profiles as a base for the decals.





The photo is from Dragon Hobby on Ebay. They are located here in Virginia.

The only disappointing thing is that the only scale they are doing these in is 1/72. My Malta project is in 1/48. I went to the Peddinghaus website and emailed asking them if they are going to do these decals in 1/48. I also emailed Dragon Hobby since Peddinghaus is located in Germany and I have had problems getting responses from European manufacturers and hobby shops, probably do to the language barrier. Heck, I might just do one in 1/32 if they can do the decals in that scale just because I can.


----------

